# Programas de reconocimento de imagenes



## zonadjarn (Oct 27, 2006)

Estaria interesado en conocer algun sistema de reconicimiento mediante por ejemplo web cam para empezar de imagenes, poder saber que pasa una persona yu que me lo diga, asi con cualquier cosa, alguien me puede ayudar?.....Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Oct 27, 2006)

Con esta cámara podés tomar, los componentes RGB (CrYCb) de toda la imagen o un sector, tiene muchos comandos para hacer distintas cosas, la comunicación con el sistema es serial a 9600 baudios, el único problema que le encuentro es el precio.

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=30051
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/robo/cmucamomnivis.pdf
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/robo/cmucamman.pdf


----------



## ZOH (Feb 4, 2007)

Una de las mejores herramientas para esto es Matlab, las ultimas versiones cuentan con un potente toolbox especializado en reconocimiento de imagenes que contiene muchas funciones faciles de usar entre ellas la que quieres.


----------



## AlbertoKasaker (Feb 11, 2007)

El problema de MATLAB es que tus programas tendrás que ejecutarlos obligatoriamente sobre él. Si quieres una mayor versatilidad y hacerte tus propios programas en C que capturen imágenes, detecten bordes o cambios en un fotograma respecto de otro te recomiendo OpenCV (Open Computer Vision Library). Son unas librerías que incorporan prácticamente todos los algoritmos de visión existentes. Echa un vistazo en:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencv/

Además existe documentación bastante detallada y muchos ejemplos porque es un proyecto bastante maduro y se han implementado ya varias versiones.

Suerte!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 11, 2007)

http://mtg.upf.edu/reactable/?software
http://ashishrd.blogspot.com/2007/01/fun-with-leds-and-color-recognition.html


----------

